# High output air pump



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking to run a smaller number of air pumps. Currently I had my fusion quiet power running 2 sponge filters in my 90 gallons and Top fin one running 2 sponge filters for my 33 gallon, With 2 more smaller quiet fusions and another no name one that is running my shrimp tank. Total number of air outlets currently being used is 7, I would be happy with 7-10 outlets.

Does anybody know an affordable way to go about this because the power consumption and the fact that they don't last very long before they get loud and annoying is making me want to find a better way. 

Tonight I was cleaning the tank and unplugged the powerbar and when it got plugged back in the quiet fusion 700 only has one side working properly. I am going to open it up and check out if I can figure out if there is a blockage or some obvious debris, Other then that its probably going to be sold and the money will be put towards something new. 

In the last year I have gone through 2 tetra wisper units and now 1 quiet fusion.  The 90 gallon I have the air pump above the tanks but the other ones are all below the tanks due to not having the ability or wanting to build special shelves for the pumps.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not affordable new but a great option if you can find used. I know you can run many sponge filters off a single one of these. http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ap-hb020/HiBlow+HP+20+Air+Pump.html


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Alita Linear Air Pumps

These? If you replace two a year, this might do for you?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

That is exactly what I was looking for but $200+ is currently out of my budget for a new air pump. I will see if I can find one used I suppose or even start saving my penny's and think of something to use in the mean time.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

The AL-15A would be more than adequate for your needs. I have one down in my fish room and am running 10 outlets from it. Two of those are 12" air stones in a 24" deep tank. I am so glad I changed over to it. Much quieter than running the 5 fusion pumps I had going.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Davej. I've seen his setup and that pump is cheap, quiet and more than adequate for the average hobbyist.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like im looking for the alita al-15 or would accept the 25 if 15 is unavailable anybody know a canadian supplier? I have only found one that is back east and the prices are pretty high. The Al-15 unit alone is $155 in canada which is pretty steep compared to the $105 it cost in usa. I know our dollar is weak but there has to be a better way Lol. Not to mention there wasn't any free shipping on a 150 dollar unit which seemed silly.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

You'd have to crunch the numbers, but Ken's is offering free shipping on orders over $75 right now. Have it shipped to Blaine or Point Roberts. That price u found, plus shipping in Canada, makes Ken's your cheapest option imo. I order stuff to Point Roberts often, although the Can. dollar has started to make it less attractive. You could try April too, or Canadian Aquatics. I almost bought my air pump from Pat, until a buddy came through and i got one wholesale from the States. Good luck.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Chase, $155 CAD is not bad. 

If you do the math, $105 USD = $131.25
Air pump has a duty of 10% I believe as it is made in China, so Duty fee if the border wants to charge you = $13.13
GST/PST if the border wants to charge you = $15.75
Pick up fee = $4.38

Without calculate your time going there and assuming the border is charging you everything = $164.51 CAD


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's unlikely they will bother duty and taxes, but even without those you're only going to save $20. Not sure if it's worth your time to save $20. We normally only do US run for big orders pooled amongst friends.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

$155 + shipping in Canada. Shipping in Canada is pricey. Prob gonna be closer to $200 Can. Let's see. $131.25 + $4 = $135.25. Border will not ding u for anything. Cheaper gas, 6 pack of beer. Totally worth it imo. Unless they'll ship for free in Canada. That changes things.
Get us a shipping price in Canada, so we can really crunch the numbers.


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Never used these guys, but $120CDN plus $15 shipping here:

Alita AL-15A Air Pump : AngelFins

They do free shipping over $195 if you can find someone else to order one.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Now that's that a price that makes it worth shopping in Canada!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah Angelfins is reputable. I've bought there before. That's an amazing price. Probably haven't adjusted their prices recently for exchange. Jump on it!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup. Angelfins is great to deal with.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

If you need to order something else to get free shipping consider their rebuild kit and 12 outlet manifold.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> $155 + shipping in Canada. Shipping in Canada is pricey. Prob gonna be closer to $200 Can. Let's see. $131.25 + $4 = $135.25. Border will not ding u for anything. Cheaper gas, 6 pack of beer. Totally worth it imo. Unless they'll ship for free in Canada. That changes things.
> Get us a shipping price in Canada, so we can really crunch the numbers.


I would not say border will never bother with duty and tax. It just depends on who is there and how busy they are.

The angelfin is a great price with $120 + $15.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

No, I should not say never. Just unlikely if your honest and keep your purchases below $200- $250. I haven't been hit with any duty or tax on fish or supplies in the last few years.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Is anybody else interested in anything?? Its almost worth to find somebody who needs something and get them to chip in so we get free shipping. It comes to $153 with the 12 way gang valve plus $15 shipping so $27 more bucks and that's free shipping.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Gotta say I have not been charged any duty or tax on the last 20 trips down south. The border guards have said we are not tax collectors we are here for border security. Heck two of us got waved thru declaring $2000 in clothes a while back. Would be very surprised if they hit you up on a $100 ish air pump. Don't forget that the Kens one comes with manifold and free shipping. Only really have to deal with exchange. The thing is a beast, and way quieter than running 5 different fusion pumps. Don't get me wrong I buy local when I can but sometimes you just have to look to our neighbors down south.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a friend who crosses almost weekly so I might just ask him to bring it up when he crosses next time. You have a point I didn't notice that kens comes with a gang valve for that price.


----------

